# Faro to gois



## nigel norn iron (Jul 8, 2011)

HIYA, 
my local low cost airline only flys to Faro, and i tryin to get to Gois. movin at the end of september, i think summer time has ended, do the trains have a different timetable from the summer one. i was just wondering to best way to get to Gois?
im at a bit of a loss.
thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can take train from Faro to Coimbra, but from Coimbra to Gois it's buses or taxi, or contacting someone like Peter and seeing whether you can get picked up.
Your other option could be to hire with a car return to Coimbra, limited to companies who would do it and costs.

Needless to say you'll have the same problem flying into Lisbon or Porto.

Intercity services operate equally throughout year, timetables and prices here. If your over 65 1/2price fares. 
CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)


----------



## nigel norn iron (Jul 8, 2011)

thankyou Canoeman.


----------

